# Picked up the new GT3 today



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Some pics...


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

Jeez thats hot, u aint messing about, thats for sure :smokin:

Wicked :flame:

Thanks Zuff


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks very menacing.. 

Interior looks lovely..


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

Congrats there bloke ,the weapon of choice for many....


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

That is a beautiful machine!!!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the appearing act at the start :chuckle:

Very nice car you have there, how aggravating is the running in process?


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Yeah, it's definitely red. :chuckle:

Great looking car, congrats.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks great . . .

By the way : You could have asked to get that red plastic center console in carbon . . no??


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

just beautiful!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice,I like it.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Awesome car Cem :thumbsup:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Awsome!!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I never used to like Porsche styling...but these days I think they look [email protected]@dy amazing. Fantastic car Cem, enjoy it mate.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow :thumbsup: Thats some machine  Love the colour choice and for me my favorite angle of your car has to be the Rear end .....Spot on :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent Choice of colour Cem :clap:

Best regards Alan


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Never driven one, but looks stunning. 

Enjoy 

EDIT: Just noticed. Very understated and easy to keep clean exhausts!  (especially compared to the GTR!)


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!! I think i need to rob a bank and buy one :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Paragraph Three - Ban Him


----------



## CyberGod (Dec 15, 2008)

A very nice car


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Awesome!


H


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

sweet sweet sweet... congrats on the new toy Cem


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Lovely motor, enjoy!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Drool!

Out of intyerest, which Porsche centre did you collect from? Looks like my local one, but I guess they're mostly the same...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice Cem, although I reckon they ripped u off as its only got one wheel nut per wheel


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Stunning Cem..... enjoy it.

I was watching one of your track day vids the other day, fantastic driving as always... but couldnt stop laughing when your passenger asks you what you're going to have for lunch, whilst you're were still on the limit hahaha .....


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

its got scaffolding in it! 


in all seriousnes nice car mate im rather envious


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Maybe it's just me (Don't get me wrong Cem, love the car BTW!!!) but I prefered your white one if I'm honest :nervous:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

ru' said:


> Drool!
> 
> Out of intyerest, which Porsche centre did you collect from? Looks like my local one, but I guess they're mostly the same...


It's in Reading



MacGTR said:


> I like the appearing act at the start :chuckle:
> 
> Very nice car you have there, how aggravating is the running in process?


No aggravation at all. I left the dealership and shifted to second at the redline  I had a trackday booked yesterday at Brands but arrived too late. Basically turned up to the Porsche dealer with my helmet.
GT3's are run in on bench dyno before delivery.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Gulp.... Simply Stunning, Health to enjoy Cem...:thumbsup:


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

What a beauty. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

That beautiful i specially love it under the bridge


----------



## hunterS (Sep 25, 2009)

your a luky man to owner such a hot motor 

very cool


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice, you lucky sod !

Ok, I know I said to you on Saturday that I didnt like the colour but it's growing on me....does look smart 

You'll have to let me know where that underground tunnel is...I want to take some photos there !


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

x.laura.x said:


> That beautiful i specially love it under the bridge


Too much info princess 

Enjoy your new toy mate !
Cokey


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Don't press the VDC button....


oh, i forgot, it's a proper sports car so doesn't have one 

mook


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks lovely. Great shots too!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Don't press the VDC button....
> 
> 
> oh, i forgot, it's a proper sports car so doesn't have one
> ...


LOL still hating on us R35 owners  

Integration eh?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> It's in Reading
> ...


Must all look the same then


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nice one, Cem. Congrats on the purchase. The GT3 just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome car!
I drove it on the Nordschleife already a few times and time and time again I dont get how they've managed to improve the former RS that much noticeable. BUT I would have waited for the new RS, which I didnt drive yet but it must be the non plus ultra!
Why does nobody go for the carbon interior package btw?...


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful car.



Terje.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

misters3 said:


> LOL still hating on us R35 owners
> 
> Integration eh?


Only yankin' your plank bud, I'd much rather have a VDC button over the smell of Bratwurst and dungeon porn 

mook


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mook said:


> Only yankin' your plank bud, I'd much rather have a VDC button over the smell of Bratwurst and dungeon porn
> 
> mook


:clap::clap::clap:

You're giving away a bit too much about Cem's preferred night-time reading though!!:runaway:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Absolutely stunning. In Guards Red aswell :bowdown1::bowdown1:

You lucky GIT!!!


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

gorgeous car... dream car of mine 
health to drive :bowdown1:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments, and not a single mention of the word 'Beetle' too!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Amazing machinery, congratz on this purchase, just out of interest did you traded it in for the white one?


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Awesome car and piccies and the only colour for a sports car


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

:clap: Well done Cem Awesome car and it looks the daddy:bowdown1:

Fair play to you.

Alex will use a bit of time on that baby.

Mick.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

pure porn.

have so much respect for these cars!

family friend has one in orange/black and i want it sooooo much!!

Good choice with the q7 as well! man i hate you! 

How long until you get it sideways? haha


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome beetle you got there,Cem:wavey:


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Yes not bad Mr Cem :thumbsup: 

You will have to pop round and take me for a spin  :chuckle:

Cheers

Rob


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Absolutely spectacular, the 997 GT3 is in my 'dream garage' - one day, one day...!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Loving it. Porsche really did well with the 997 models


----------



## TheDeadPrussian (Dec 8, 2008)

Just let mine go (R35 arrives at the end of this month), the 997.2 looks stunning :bowdown1:

How does it compare 997.1 to 997.2? I was offered one but had the R35 on order - please don't tell me I made a mistake :nervous:

The red looks fantastic great choice - I have to say I quite fancied Riviera!

Enjoy.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

That's just so nice ,if ever I move on from a gtr it will be to this.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

TheDeadPrussian said:


> Just let mine go (R35 arrives at the end of this month), the 997.2 looks stunning :bowdown1:
> 
> How does it compare 997.1 to 997.2? I was offered one but had the R35 on order - please don't tell me I made a mistake :nervous:
> 
> ...


I won't say you made a mistake, that's for you to decide 
I just know that the GTR would not survive the trials I'd put it through. Doing as many trackdays as I do, it needs to be warrantied and supported by the factory. I also just LOVE the intense feeling of connectivity you get from the GT3. 

My thoughts on the differences can mainly be found here:
http://www.blowdog.com/wp-content/themes/tma1.4/images/latest/gt3_new_sml.jpg
But essentially, there are few differences. The main differences are in the slight power increase which can be felt and also the change to the ride. It feels less skittish, especially at the front.

Mostly though, I think it looks awesome. Washed it today like a right saddo and thoroughly enjoyed it 



G40tee said:


> How long until you get it sideways? haha


1 week - Snetterton next week 



Rob W said:


> Yes not bad Mr Cem :thumbsup:
> 
> You will have to pop round and take me for a spin  :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Sure thing mate 



BenGTR said:


> Awesome car!
> I drove it on the Nordschleife already a few times and time and time again I dont get how they've managed to improve the former RS that much noticeable. BUT I would have waited for the new RS, which I didnt drive yet but it must be the non plus ultra!
> Why does nobody go for the carbon interior package btw?...


I also have an RS on order, but that won't come until March.

Carbon interior on the Porsche does not look good, in my opinion. I don't think Porsche have quite got it right yet. Not like Ferrari.

Couple more pics:


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Ahhh..What a beauty. 

So, out or curiousity, what is Porsche's stance regarding track days/warranty?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I'd love to just get out in one of those things to see what it's like. I've only ever been in 2 Porsches ... a 924 Turbo (about 20 years ago !) and Guys old GT2 (before it'd been seen by RUF).

Lovely car Cem mate and I know you'll really enjoy it.

Daz


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Huy said:


> Ahhh..What a beauty.
> 
> So, out or curiousity, what is Porsche's stance regarding track days/warranty?


Anything goes, really. They will not cover if they can prove you've abused the car beyond what is acceptable. I picked up my car with my helmet in my hand and when asked by the dealer when my first track day was, I replied "today"

Daz, I'm at snetterton next weekend. You should be there too.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Love it Çok güzel be cem :thumbsup:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> I also have an RS on order, but that won't come until March.


Greedy git. Have you spec'd it yet, or do you have an idea what colour you want it in?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

bkvj said:


> Greedy git. Have you spec'd it yet, or do you have an idea what colour you want it in?


Not specced it yet - but will be pretty identical to my GT3. Colour is real tough! I'm thinking the Grey / Red.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> Not specced it yet - but will be pretty identical to my GT3. Colour is real tough! I'm thinking the Grey / Red.


I've seen the Grey/Red pics...it looks fantastic that way.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

amazing looking car. nice colour on it


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Huf.

Now all that would be missing from my favorite GT3 are black wheels !

Awesome.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Awesome!!! I thought it was you I saw other day 










Can't wait to see it at the weekend.... Will Jess be with you????


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Great car mate :clap:

The red colour of the car makes the exterior really come to life. I have driven the pre 997 GT3, and I loved it. How is the new engine compare to the old one?

The rear vents and GT2 vents at the front makes the car


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

ljungberg said:


> Great car mate :clap:
> 
> The red colour of the car makes the exterior really come to life. I have driven the pre 997 GT3, and I loved it. How is the new engine compare to the old one?
> 
> The rear vents and GT2 vents at the front makes the car


It's really strong actually. I've especially started to notice the added vigour the more miles I put on. Very happy with it, can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Blow Dog said:


> It's really strong actually. I've especially started to notice the added vigour the more miles I put on. Very happy with it, can't wait for Saturday.


Cool, once You go Porsche You never go back. No boostmeter, EGT meter, oil pressure etc so look on  Just take it to the track, and really torture the car for a day and then drive home.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

ljungberg said:


> Cool, once You go Porsche You never go back. No boostmeter, EGT meter, oil pressure etc so look on  Just take it to the track, and really torture the car for a day and then drive home.


IIRC Cem didn't have so much luck with his old 996 GT3 RS.


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

I LOVE VWs.... I mean....... Mate, that car is outstanding, considering the cost, I'd expect nothing less, but truely a stunning car, congrats! (bastard)... LOL


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

EVO GT3 RS article:



> Detail is everything on the new, second-generation 997 GT3 RS. We’re heading up into the Swabian Alps in two RSs – one cosmetically perfect but mechanically non-representative, the other offering the reverse specification: a perfect set of mechanicals and a delicious patina of age that only a seriously abused test-car can possess.
> 
> You’d be right in thinking there are worse ways to spend a Tuesday afternoon. We – that’s Andreas Preuninger, project chief of all things GT3, and development engineer Jörg Juenger – pause in a lay-by to take some pictures and chat.
> 
> ...


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

Splendid!


----------

